# Anyone have any info on this sire?



## xoxosalem (Mar 6, 2013)

My horse's sire is J.R, a Kentucky mountain horse stallion. anyone have any information other than his pedigree? Like any show history or other foals he sired? Also his # is 950699, and his sire is sparkle. Sparkles sire is clyde and then it leads back to Wilson's buck, I've never heard any of these and if you have any info on this , it would be much appreciated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

